# how reliable is USPS international shipping airmail ?



## picard (Jul 17, 2009)

how reliable is USPS international shipping airmail ?

I just order 10 lithium ion batteries online and ship by USPS international airmail. the site indicates that it takes 4-14dys. 

Has anyone use USPS international air mail ?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jul 17, 2009)

Not sure what airmail actually means, but my PO offers

1st class international
Priority international
Express international​P and E are kind of air-slow and air-fast. Both have been very reliable for me.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jul 17, 2009)

I use USPS Priority Mail Small Flat Rate Boxes almost exclusively. They usually show up where I'm sending them within a week. (except one that took 2 months to Brazil)

The biggest pro for USPS is the price. The price is usually half or less of Fed-ex or UPS. OTOH, Fedex got me a package from near Perth, Australia to Minnesota in under 2 days time, but it cost me almost $100

Global Express through USPS (Not Express Mail) is shipped via Fed-Ex.


----------



## Coop (Jul 17, 2009)

I have received all kinds of packages, via all kinds of USPS airmail shipping methods. Some have come in with delays of over 3 months, but they have always arrived (knock on wood). But mostly they arrived within the specified time for the chosen shipping method. Most of the delays were caused at customs...


----------



## Black Rose (Jul 17, 2009)

picard said:


> how reliable is USPS international shipping airmail ?
> 
> I just order 10 lithium ion batteries online and ship by USPS international airmail. the site indicates that it takes 4-14dys.
> 
> Has anyone use USPS international air mail ?


Everything I order from the US comes via USPS 1st class international air.

I get the product anywhere from 5 to 12 days after it ships.


----------



## alpg88 (Jul 17, 2009)

i had packages from china, ukraine, uk, canada come with no problem, none got lost. so, if you are in us and expecting a package from overseas, you should be fine, in this direction usps is very reliable, going from us, that is where problems start, but i doubt it is usps's fault, postal services of other countries are less reliable, i've lost 2 packages i sent to europe.


----------



## souptree (Jul 17, 2009)

I've had good luck shipping to 5 continents with USPS. I ship everything Priority.


----------



## JohnR66 (Jul 17, 2009)

Same here. I buy LEDs from china off ebay and DX. All get here in a week or two.


----------

